# Dear kids...



## Beegod Santana (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm writing this cause I've become fucking disgusted with the state of the traveler scene and feel some things need to be said about traveling in general, so here goes.

NO ONE OWES YOU ANYTHING!!!! "Fuck you pay me" is supposed to be a joke, not an actual lifestyle choice. I don't care how fucked your parents where, or how many people have a status advantage over you. You are only worth what you've earned. Whenever someone hands you money for sitting on your ass or holding a piece of cardboard, count it as a blessing. Flying signs is not ""work," busking is not "work," work is busting your ass. That $ you make panhandling doesn't belong to anyone, especially not you, you're just blessed to be in possession of it for a short period of time. In some parts of mexico, skilled carpenters make under $1 /hr. The fact that you can get drunk all day sitting on a street corner drinking $5-7 sidewalk slams is a testament to how great this country really is. 

YOU HAVE NO GOD GIVEN RIGHT TO BE A BUM!! In many many countries on this planet the transient life is near impossible. Refusing to work can get you imprisoned or killed all over the world. No matter how low you are in American society, you still have it better than literally millions and millions of people.

TRAINS ARE NOT FOR TRENDY PUNK KIDS! Train hopping is for people who straight up can not live in normal society. Trains kill, trains are dirty, trains drop you out at sidings in the middle of nowhere, trains take you places you wish you've never been. Just because you've read all the threads on stp doesn't mean you know shit. Its not an easy road, and the last thing the traveler community needs is a bucha kids from the burbs trying to prove how "punk rawk" they are.

TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT HOW LONG YOU'VE BEEN ON THE ROAD!!! I have 1000x more respect for the kid who'll tell me that they took off from there mom's house a month ago and rode the greyhound then the fake ass punk kid lying about how long they've been traveling and where they've been. Whether you realize it nor not, real travelers see through your bullshit in a second.

GETTING DRUNK IN THE SAME CITY EVERYDAY DOES NOT MAKE YOU A TRAVELER!!! I don't care if you don't have a shopping cart, if you just spange the same places and get drunk in the same city /town /county, you're a fucking homebum. Deal with it.

SHARE BITCH!! Like I said earlier, that money doesn't belong to you. If you got something for nothing, fucking share it with other people who have nothing. Some of the most generous people I've met where also straight up junkies. Few things piss me off more than someone banking with a sign who then hoard it for themselves as if they earned it legitly. Don't worry, what comes around goes around, I'm living proof.

CLEAN UP YOUR SHIT!! One of the main reasons towns get harsh on travelers is because of the fucking messes you kids leave. Leaving trash at the spot you where just flying is a HUGE insult to the people who just helped you out.

I could go on and on, but these are main things I've been seeing a lot of lately that I feel need to be addressed. Oh, and all you tweakers can't drop dead soon enough as far as I'm concerned. Just please don't do it on a train.


----------



## chooch352 (Mar 19, 2011)

that was great, the truth is the truth.


----------



## Missy (Mar 19, 2011)

You speak the truth!


----------



## stonedwonderer (Mar 19, 2011)

Beegod Santana said:


> TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT HOW LONG YOU'VE BEEN ON THE ROAD!!! I have 1000x more respect for the kid who'll tell me that they took off from there mom's house a month ago and rode the greyhound then the fake ass punk kid lying about how long they've been traveling and where they've been. Whether you realize it nor not, real travelers see through your bullshit in a second.
> 
> GETTING DRUNK IN THE SAME CITY EVERYDAY DOES NOT MAKE YOU A TRAVELER!!! I don't care if you don't have a shopping cart, if you just spange the same places and get drunk in the same city /town /county, you're a fucking homebum. Deal with it.


 what about the travelling homebums I admit i havent left preschool yet (west coast) but once i get off probation I plan on heading to the east coast to check out that scene love my east coast family allways got something smart ass to say. but anyways you are right that this fuck you pay me is outta control wheres the wrecking crew at this shit wouldnt be going on if some of these children got a spanking.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 19, 2011)

"traveling homebum" = oxymoron.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 19, 2011)

Great post, Beegod Santana. You mentioned some of my least favorite things in the world. I can't stand people who lie about how long they've been traveling, or how many trains they've written. To me, it's no different than hearing trust fund bros in Newport Beach tell me how many "hot bitches" they've fucked in the last week, or how many cars their parents bought them. 

Also, good point on the messes kids make. That's why I have little to no sympathy when I see cops fucking with "travelers" who've been leaving their messes everywhere. As far as I'm concerned, those people are less than human and are considered pests.


----------



## supertramp1990 (Mar 19, 2011)

sooo i like this a lot.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Mar 19, 2011)

Good thread, tell it like it is!


----------



## captnjack (Mar 19, 2011)

thank you for finally saying something, shit!
and well said. 
and for my own two cents, not only do the "yuppies" not owe you shit, but there's no reason the scream obscenities, let alone become physical with them. try not to make our lifestyle look like we're total fucking shitheads in the eyes of the public, please?
you'll have plenty of time to bitch and act obnoxious whenever you go back to wherever it is you go when you don't want to be seen in the public eye.


----------



## EastCoast315 (Mar 19, 2011)

Good post, this should stand as a guide for kids that actually give a fuck. I'm young and I travel, but I do what I can to respect everyone I come across. Maybe I'm not working, but I still have "higher ups" out there. And I'm ALWAYS thankful for whatever food/circumstantial swag comes my way.


----------



## JungleBoots (Mar 19, 2011)

As an ass hole kid myself my heart reels in regret for some of the utter bull shit ive said for cool kid points. Fuck i even irritate myself sometimes 

Anyway this thread winz cool kids points for realz

Truth.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 19, 2011)

i agree with you about the work thing. i have seen people flying signs or spanging and when someone didn't give them money they talked shit or flicked them off as if anyone is entitled to give YOU there hard earned money. people don't have to give you shit. i don't care if someone can afford to give you the money or not it doesn't mean they have too, and if they don't you don't have to be a rude self-entitled piece of shit and expect kick downs. get off your god damn ass and earn it yourself. i work 6 months outta the year and when i travel i got the funds to take care of myself. doesn't mean i'm rich but at least i don't have to rely on someone else. that's what people traveling used to do. kids these days got a shit work ethic.


----------



## Nelco (Mar 19, 2011)

I feel better already after reading this. I've wondered why some of the people think they way they do and I guessI'm not the only one..what you've is the reason I only travel with newbies or just alone.
I feel ya!


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 20, 2011)

f'real. that shit blew my mind when i started traveling again after being housed up for a little while. 17 year old kids telling me they'd been on the road for four years... lol.
it's simple really. we're trying to sustain a lifestyle that allows us to escape this fucked up status quo, don't do things that endanger y/our ability to continue living this way. be nice to the locals. watch how you act around little kids (i try not to swear or be seen drinking when theres kids walking by) clean up after yourself & your dog. don't blow up squats or disrespect your rent-paying neighbors, etc.
all of that immature shit effects everyone who comes to that particular city / town after you leave, and it effects the publics perception of traveling kids overall.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuck yes, it's nice to see that I'm not alone in my opinions on this subject. Thank you for posting this, I hope lots of people read it... Should be a sticky somewhere...


----------



## makan kotoran (Mar 21, 2011)

I totally agree with everything stated above, bar the busking comment.
spanging and busking are completely different...
busking requires effort, skill and the charisma to be able to involve the general public in whatever performance you may be putting on. juggling being the source of all my capital, it requires devotion, patience and having to lug my clubs around the country. I see no difference between, say, performers in a circus and buskers apart from the fact that we are freelance and can perform whereever we want, whenever we want. busking is "work", i fucking bust my ass hurling shit around in the air for as long as my arms can bare it, hoping that as well as getting some cash i can inspire somebody, or atleast amuse them for a while.
busking was able to get me enough dough to spend a year in SE Asia, busking has paid off my myriad of fines, and it has kept me alive for almost 4yrs now. 
busking is not spanging, busking is not being slack, it's just less restricting than conventional work.
spanging is fucked up in my opinion, seriously, just because some yuppie has more money than you.... just remember that they probably wasted the greater portion of their life for that, and owe nothing to you..
fair enough if you REALLY have no other option. but c'mon surely the majority of you cats out there can pull something other than a piece of cardboard with a slogan on it together...

nice thread though, I hope people read it and take it in.


----------



## makan kotoran (Mar 21, 2011)

still cant edit stuff?


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 21, 2011)

read down to the part of "you have no god..." im just going to go ahead and stop cause i know where this rant is going and im just going to say i agree with it for the sake of actually having to read it


----------



## mikefwt (Mar 21, 2011)

oh BY THE WAY *100th POST!* PARTY AT MY HOUSE?


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 21, 2011)

makan kotoran said:


> busking requires effort, skill and the charisma to be able to involve the general public in whatever performance you may be putting on. busking is not spanging, busking is not being slack, it's just less restricting than conventional work.
> spanging is fucked up in my opinion, seriously, just because some yuppie has more money than you.... just remember that they probably wasted the greater portion of their life for that, and owe nothing to you..
> fair enough if you REALLY have no other option. but c'mon surely the majority of you cats out there can pull something other than a piece of cardboard with a slogan on it together...
> 
> nice thread though, I hope people read it and take it in.


Spanging requires a *lot* of charisma. The people who do the best at it are great conversationalists and able to tell jokes, entertain people and even be therapists sometimes. That's why you see so many beat up looking home bums, because that kind of charisma comes easiest when you're young and haven't been through as many hard times. Some people are able to keep it up indefinitely but they are in a small minority.

As for countries like Mexico where you don't see as much homelessness, that doesn't mean that people in the US have it so easy that everything is just handed to them. I think the average life span for homeless (not "summer camping") women in this country is about 35? I heard that statistic somewhere and it seems about right just based on the sheer number of my friends who've passed away/gotten cancers/Hep C/whatever else in their 20s and early 30s. Part of the implication in this rant seems to be that if you're asking for money here it's because you're either lazy or so unethical that you just don't want to work. Well, in some ways people in Mexico actually have it easier because their concept of extended family is so strong that most wouldn't even think about letting a relative sleep on the streets. 

I had this really sweet Mexican lady literally chase me and my road dogs down the street with a huge bag of food one time. She was absolutely horrified that we weren't living with our families--it's like it was almost inconceivable to her that this could happen! We were pretty dirty at the time so I'm sure that added to the drama. That's not the only Mexican lady I've gotten that reaction from, either. I thought it was pretty funny because here in the states nobody will be surprised if you say your mom dropped you off at a church doorstep or a dumpster--that's just the way it is. 

Now I do agree that it's best not to have a sense of entitlement about panhandling. You should always be polite to people who are helping you. And don't get so drunk and belligerent that you set a bad name for everyone else. But I'm not going to expect for a homeless person to be thankful that the standard of living in this country is so high that stockbrokers and CEOs can afford to have jacuzzis full of strippers on their nights off. Because, last time I checked, I think it was less than 1% of the US population that held more than 99% of the wealth. And people living in the ghettos here can and do have very hard lives. So yeah, if you're middle class, be grateful for that. But don't let that turn into contempt for people who have less than you. A lot of traveler kids will not be upfront with you about the extenuating circumstances that put them where they're at. I've met so many people in their mid-twenties with missing teeth and only a third grade education. At that point, it's pretty much guaranteed that life is not going to be great for you. 

Why blame someone like this for being upset about the disgusting income disparities that exist here? This is just all the more reason to try to help other people and not be a judgmental asshole just because your family is supporting you so everyone else "must" have it good too. And yes, SHARE, if you can afford it. That's another part I do agree with.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 21, 2011)

I really hate when people say busking isn't work. You try standing all day, holding an instrument, belting out songs at the top of your voice, and entertaining people successfully. It's physically and mentally draining in ways people don't understand. It's not the same as digging ditches in summer heat, but it's definitely more hard on you than sitting behind a desk 8 hours and fucking around on the internet for half that. Not to mention the time and work spent learning new songs, working on technique, working on playing with others...

I also think we DO have a god given right to be bums. Just because some countries make it harder doesn't mean people shouldn't be allowed to live whatever lifestyle they want. There's also countries that make it easier.

And sharing is one thing, but expecting somebody else to share their money just because you saw them flying a sign is bullshit. If somebody's starving, I'll give them something to eat if I can. If somebody's DTing (hard, not "oh no I have a bit of the shakes"), I'll buy them a beer. I'll share with people I like, if they're not total freeloaders. If you can't make your own money, then you don't need to be on the streets anyway. If I make bank with a sign, I don't feel a responsibility to give it to other people. If I can make bank at a spot, I'll be gone in an hour, and you can feel free to make bank at the same spot. If flying a sign is so easy, I don't see why anybody would get upset over somebody else making money and not immediately handing it over to them.


----------



## wildboy860 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very, very well said Dameon!!!! I can't fuckin agree more. Ill always offer someone food if they hungry and cant figure out how to find they're own food. But I'll be damned if you get a doller outta my pocket unless I think your worthy of it. The same goes fomy booze or drugs. I just dont pass my shit out to anyone. I too am a busker and Ill agree it is work. I'd rather chill with buskers than people who crack spange all day long and demand people give them shit. busking is way more respectable.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wouldn't the _anarchist_ thing to do be sharing your wealth with your fellow travelers? After all, we're one, big, traveling _family_, right? We're all together against society. It's us against *them*, right? 



> But I'll be damned if you get a doller outta my pocket unless I think your worthy of it.



Whoa! Sounding awfully right-wing there, wildboy! No re-distribution of wealth, right? I KNEW I LIKED YOU! You're a bit more conservative than you think! This is the same as me saying I don't want my tax dollars going to programs like food stamps or welfare or homeless dregs. 

HIGH FIVE!


----------



## 1544c (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't Shit where you sleep, or eat, or at the catchout... finding human shit (or any shit for that matter) in a place that would be otherwise comfortable is a reoccurring trend in my travels.

Bury your shit. Burn your shit. Flush your shit. Get rid of your shit.


----------



## iRamau5 (Mar 21, 2011)

wildboy860 said:


> Very, very well said Dameon!!!! I can't fuckin agree more. Ill always offer someone food if they hungry and cant figure out how to find they're own food. But I'll be damned if you get a doller outta my pocket unless I think your worthy of it. The same goes fomy booze or drugs. I just dont pass my shit out to anyone. I too am a busker and Ill agree it is work. I'd rather chill with buskers than people who crack spange all day long and demand people give them shit. busking is way more respectable.


 
sounding kind of elitist there brother bear.


----------



## NyxNomasters (Mar 21, 2011)

:applaud:<---that is all.


----------



## Nelco (Mar 21, 2011)

I awlays get handed alot of food, so I'm always giving it to older home bums or really young youngins...but people give me shit tons of food.


----------



## Dameon (Mar 21, 2011)

> Whoa! Sounding awfully right-wing there, wildboy! No re-distribution of wealth, right? I KNEW I LIKED YOU! You're a bit more conservative than you think! This is the same as me saying I don't want my tax dollars going to programs like food stamps or welfare or homeless dregs.


Not really the same at all. Taxes go to the government for use to make the country better for everybody (not that it always works that way). Of COURSE rich people aren't going to want to pay for welfare or foodstamps or homeless programs. They're secure in the fact they'll never need any of those programs. As a homeless person, it's pretty easy to tell that the homebum asking me for a dollar for food while I'm busking, in a major city no less, is full of shit and not actually trying to get food.

It's not my responsibility to get other people drunk or high; I'll share if I have booze and weed, and the person's not an ass, but I don't pay to support anybody else's habit. If somebody legitimately needs a bit of money, to get on a bus, to get a sandwich in the middle of nowhere, and I have enough myself, then I'll help 'em. Otherwise, they can hold a sign and get their own money. If I had plenty of money, I'd hand it out to people so they could go and get drunk (lord knows plenty of people have given me money and told me to go buy a beer), but I'm poor and have to support myself, my girl, and my dog, and never have much to spare. Even being homeless has expenses.

Redistribution of wealth needs to happen downward, not laterally between the people who have the least. We live a rough life, and while everybody needs to look out for each other, people also need to be willing to make their own money. We can't just have 10 people flying signs while 100 lazy bastards sit and wait to get drunk for free. And let's face it, most of what people need money for is booze and drugs. I support my own habit; it's not much to expect the people around me to at the very least come up with a token amount of money to pitch on booze.


----------



## L.C. (Mar 22, 2011)

boy i never new there were people governing us kids. are we a republic or a democracy? by whayt i read it is a tyranical dictatorship. someone put themself into power to run things as they see fit. i traveled to be free of everyones disciplines and rules, not to be oppressed by more. i spange get drunk, i've even been known to work with my hands. the busker and the spanger thing its like a mason calling a carpenter a loser. its simply two differant trades. i never had a hard time with money while traveling if you do learn to spange then you won't be broke. ithought i asked to be deleted.well i'll try something differant:i want a crew change guide. maybe that will work.


----------



## MrD (Mar 22, 2011)

L.C. said:


> ithought i asked to be deleted.well i'll try something differant:i want a crew change guide. maybe that will work.


 
lolololol, just dont log or anymore. Or just troll your little heart out until BANHAMMER!!


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 22, 2011)

L.C. said:


> boy i never new there were people governing us kids. are we a republic or a democracy? by whayt i read it is a tyranical dictatorship.


 
you can't be any geek off the street, gotta be handy with the steel if you know what i mean, earn your keep!
REGULATORSSSSS!


----------



## chelzee (Mar 22, 2011)

great post


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 23, 2011)

L.C. said:


> i thought i asked to be deleted.


 
Jesus fucking christ, I wish people would read the rules/help section. The answer to your request is in there. And if you wanted to be deleted, why did you log back in? And finally, getting banned will not delete your posts, so why not just NOT LOGIN? Duh. Easier for you, easier for us.


----------



## Missy (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure are a lot of cry baby comments on this thread.


----------



## MrD (Mar 23, 2011)

Missy said:


> Sure are a lot of cry baby comments on this thread.


 
*website


----------



## Missy (Mar 23, 2011)

MrD said:


> *website


 
Good Point


----------



## Nelco (Mar 23, 2011)

L.C. said:


> boy i never new there were people governing us kids. are we a republic or a democracy? by whayt i read it is a tyranical dictatorship. someone put themself into power to run things as they see fit. i traveled to be free of everyones disciplines and rules, not to be oppressed by more. i spange get drunk, i've even been known to work with my hands. the busker and the spanger thing its like a mason calling a carpenter a loser. its simply two differant trades. i never had a hard time with money while traveling if you do learn to spange then you won't be broke. ithought i asked to be deleted.well i'll try something differant:i want a crew change guide. maybe that will work.


 
yeah really good point..hands down..fuck it..continue on being assholes..i wouldn't like everybody any other way


----------



## Beegod Santana (Mar 23, 2011)

Dameon, I too have made the same distinction between spanging and busking in the past, I also busked before I ever traveled and one point in my life was a professional musician, as in I paid for an apartment, drugs and food with the money I made giging. All I have to say is that no matter how you look at it, busking is still a form of begging, ESPECIALLY if you're expecting to get paid for it. I'm a musician because I love the art of instrumentation and the positive effect I can have on people through the use of that art. When you see me busking its not only because I want money, but because I LOVE playing music and will continue to do so till the day I die. If you find it draining, its because you expected to be rewarded in a monetary way for your efforts and didn't feel you where justly compensated. Busking is like one long audition, that you sometimes get paid for. No one asked you to come out and play, your hoping to prove to people that you are worthy of compensation, your still spanging people, just in a classier way.

We have a god given right to be bums in the same way rednecks have a god given right to bash in your face for being a bum.

Wildboy, all I have to say is I've seen you attempt to bucket drum, if that's how you busk you of all people should be aware your not always being paid for your talents.

I'm also not saying you owe every traveler kid you see all the $ you made with that sign. I AM saying that I'm sick of this "Whatch you got on my 40" attitude. Like "fuck you, pay me" it started as a joke and has become a lifestyle. Whatever happened to a good ole' drinking circle? Nice thing about drinking circles that its acceptable to kick someone out of one once you realize they suck.


----------



## theare (Mar 23, 2011)

This is very interesting and I agree that nobody owes me shit because of my circumstances and decisions and the thing I hate most is when I see other travelers being fucking dicks and acting like cunt rags to yuppies because they won't give them money or just because they're yuppies. The latter honestly pisses me off more.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 24, 2011)

MrD said:


> *website


 
no theres a lot of cry babies every where.


----------



## 614 crust (Mar 24, 2011)

Beegod Santana said:


> I'm writing this cause I've become fucking disgusted with the state of the traveler scene and feel some things need to be said about traveling in general, so here goes.
> 
> NO ONE OWES YOU ANYTHING!!!! "Fuck you pay me" is supposed to be a joke, not an actual lifestyle choice. I don't care how fucked your parents where, or how many people have a status advantage over you. You are only worth what you've earned. Whenever someone hands you money for sitting on your ass or holding a piece of cardboard, count it as a blessing. Flying signs is not ""work," busking is not "work," work is busting your ass. That $ you make panhandling doesn't belong to anyone, especially not you, you're just blessed to be in possession of it for a short period of time. In some parts of mexico, skilled carpenters make under $1 /hr. The fact that you can get drunk all day sitting on a street corner drinking $5-7 sidewalk slams is a testament to how great this country really is.
> 
> ...


 
Damn good stuff


----------



## Dameon (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't consider busking a form of begging. You're working for tips. You perform a service, and people pay you based on whether they enjoy your service. Waitresses do the same thing. Of course, people still give you money based on pity if you look homeless, but people also give waitresses tips sometimes based on them feeling sorry for them having such a crappy job. I expect to get paid for busking because people obviously enjoy my music; if they're willing to plop down $60 to go see a band on a stage, it's not too much to expect they give me a dollar if they think I'm worth stopping and listening to.


----------



## Alaska (Mar 24, 2011)

One of the betters threads on here, if not just because the regs on here usually (<--keyword) know what they're talking about.

I DO think busking is a form of work, though. All the dynamics have already been explained by Dameon, so I won't get into that. But honestly, in no way should it be more "respectable" in our eyes. Spangers have to go through constant berating, angry fathers getting off their jobs, the police more so (in my experiences, anyway), and, on average, less pay from the nice people who give any of us money in the first place. They're just getting by with what resources and charisma they have. But yeah, that also gives them no right to act like little fucking 12 year old brats who might have just recently found out about their mommy's secret booze compartment in her night-stand. It's all about respect, folks. I'm sure everyone can agree on that. 

Though, obviously, I totally recommend picking up an instrument to anyone. It really is the shit. Or, fuck that. Painting. Sculpture. Juggling. A capella. Any kind of creative output. Keeps you fueled and interested when nothing else will. Just sayin.


----------



## shittickit (Mar 25, 2011)

And sharing is one thing, but expecting somebody else to share their money just because you saw them flying a sign is bullshit. If somebody's starving, I'll give them something to eat if I can. If somebody's DTing (hard, not "oh no I have a bit of the shakes"), I'll buy them a beer. I'll share with people I like, if they're not total freeloaders. If you can't make your own money, then you don't need to be on the streets anyway. If I make bank with a sign, I don't feel a responsibility to give it to other people. If I can make bank at a spot, I'll be gone in an hour, and you can feel free to make bank at the same spot. If flying a sign is so easy, I don't see why anybody would get upset over somebody else making money and not immediately handing it over to them

and if i have one fucking slam don't get butt hurt when i don't share it and i will not share with people i don't know who just assume i will and my definition of "work" is anything that i do to get money otherwise building and painting are hobbies


----------



## wartomods (Mar 25, 2011)

thank god i am a hermit traveller (wait another oxymoron), for me there is nothing better than cycling wherever i want and at sunset take my tent and lay down at some open field. 

Never really got into squat community living.


----------



## falcon91 (Mar 26, 2011)

honesty... we cant rely on the goverment for it, so we have to rely on eachother as individuals. 

whats the use of lieing about how long youve been on the road, and what experiences you have.
its not gonna make anybody respect you anymore than they already do.
i could honestly care less about what other people do, 
were all on the road for different reasons.

If your looking to be recognized for your achievements.... 
climb mountains or something

quit ruining what little opportunity is left for people to get by.

go home!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 9, 2011)

good thread...but i gotta say busking is my main means of making money most of the time. however, i don't expect anything out of it besides sharing what gift i have with other people and hopefully improving their day in some way. most of the time i don't even like to set out a hat or tip jar......that being said, altho i do try and share what i have with others as often as possible, sometimes lazy assholes will take advantage of that kindness and i have chewed people out before for being greedy and wantin a schwill off my first beer of the day, when they are obviously well and drunk...that kind of shit pisses me off. and especially kids not pickin up their trash is a big one with me. they may not think it, but people DO watch us and DO take notice of how we respect/disrespect their towns


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 9, 2011)

Beegod Santana said:


> busking is not "work," work is busting your ass.



Busking IS WORK. Just because I play on the street doesn't make me any less of a musician than those who play in venues. I sell CDs, I have a website, I record other bands. BUSKING IS WORK and I EARN every penny. When you say it is not work you might as well be taking any and all the music you love calling up the artists and telling them to get jobs too.  

I earn money with CD sales. I get video taped constantly, I gather crowds. THAT IS WORK.

Now with that being said, sitting on the sidewalk drunk with an out of tune guitar and yelling at anyone who takes your picture "GIMME A DOLLAR" is really disrespectful to those who are BUSKING FOR A LIVING. If you are on the street performing, they have the right to take your picture, or video, WITHOUT ASKING. YOU are the one putting yourself out there. You can't bitch about your lost right unless you let them practice theirs too.

and again, BUSING IS WORK!!!!! I EARN MY LIVING!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Apr 9, 2011)

ah comeon uncleM, i wasn't THAT out of tune was I?


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 9, 2011)

iamwhatiam said:


> ah comeon uncleM, i wasn't THAT out of tune was I?



sorry, I just get angry.


----------



## stove (Apr 9, 2011)

Dameon, you are definitely wrong about one thing. As someone with a strong body, but very little musical talent, I can dig ditches in the sun all fucking day without worry about it, but my meager attempts at busking have been harder than I could have imagined. It is definitely work.

At the same time, I understand how people classify it as begging. You are asking for money on the street...I won't begrude you that.

It's all work, one way or another. As someone mentioned, Spanging is work. If you know how to be personable, charismatic, and whatever else it takes, you're working in the hope of the exchange of money. I won't begrudge people that. Flying a sign, while not very physically demanding, is still a form of work. You are doing something. Even sitting on the street, passed out drunk with a cup full of a few nickels is a form of work, in my mind. Granted, it's not hard work, and therefore it should not earn you much. If you are smart enough to make it work for you, through patience, experience, good location, whatever, good on ya.

I agree completely with what I feel is the nature of the post. The idea that there is a sense of entitlement in many of the dirty kids on the street nowadays. I'm not some old, wizened traveler, but I have been fortunate enough to travel a number of countries around the world. Conditions are a LOT worse in many other places. The fact that we live in a country affluent enough TO waste so much that we can dumpster is a gift beyond which many people can imagine.

"fuck you pay me" really bothers me. I dont fit in the typical stereotype of a hitchhiker or trainhopper in the US. I stay as clean as I can, i don't fly signs (except for humor), detest spanging, and don't like being riddiculously drunk in public. That being said, I love kicking it with dirty kids, as much as I love meeting anyone in this world, someone to talk to, chill with, and get into some shit with. I always find it funny when I drop into a drinking circle, and people immediately begin hitting me up for change. I look like I've got money (I usually do), so they want it.

Sharing? I share everything that I have. Literally. That being said, I see a difference between sharing and just giving shit away. I had a buddy of mine checking out my knife, wishing that he could get one like it (Leatherman Wave). Unfortunately in his part of the world, it's an import, and would cost a few hundred bucks to get. I knew that i could get one when I came back, so I gave it to him, flat out. he actually argued with me because he wanted to feel that he had traded honestly for it...Imagine that. Give me a good reason to share something, and I will. But tell me that you are entitled to it, and I'll give you a nice fK you and nothing else.

Sharing is important. Equally important is the intelligence and discretion that goes with knowing who to share what with. For example, why should I give everything I have to, say Dameon instead of 614 crust? Or should I give it all to electrogypsy for his bus? Or should I keep it for my own travels? I keep a bunch of food and water in my van for the hitch-hikers that I pick up, always offering it to them in the event that they might need it. I meet a lot of street kids who feel that they are entitled to shit, and therefore don't do anything to try to earn it. They're usually very hungry.

I'll stop rambling now.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 9, 2011)

I was gonna write something about the busking work / thing here, but it seems kinda redundant at this point. I think what got lost in this thread is that its all about ATTITUDE. My #1 problem with the scene these days is disrespectful little piss ants who feel the world owes them something. I've made thousands on street corners all over this country, and yes it took effort, but at no point did I ever feel that I was OWED something by the people I played for. I never said that you should give everything you make away, I just said that when your doing good you should spread some of that luck around. Share a half gallon, smoke some kids down, or, god forbid, kick a buck or two to someone else panhandling. 

I find it interesting how make people freak out at the idea of humbling themselves a little.

And some of you just straight up need to call the WWWHHAAAAMMMMMBULANCE!


----------



## stove (Apr 9, 2011)

I totally agree with spreading the wealth around. I've actually got a scenario from a small gathering last year that I'm curious to get folks' input on...

We were chillin in southern Portugal, about 150 folks, right near the beach, just enjoyin life. It was a hitch-hiking gathering, plenty of freeloaders, freegans, hippies, etc. A few drainbows aswell, but that is kinda to be expected. The second night, I pitched in a bit of cash (somewhere around forty bucks) to buy an extra lot of booze for everyone (i matched the group contrib) so we could have a good time. And a good time was had by all.

Well the next night, the collection went up again. Someone apparently leaked how much i had contributed, because when the booze ran out that night, i had a few kids come up to me and ask where the "rest" of the booze was, and why i hadn't bought more for the group. One chick pointed out that because I had contributed the prior night, I was expected to contrib again. This pissed me off to no end, and I stopped contributing anything for the rest of the time. Fucking entitlement syndrome.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 10, 2011)

stove said:


> Sharing is important. Equally important is the intelligence and discretion that goes with knowing who to share what with. .


That's what it's about. I will almost always feed people once, but if they disrespect me in my own home (or just in general) it will not happen again. Right now I have a homeless guy who does my dishes in exchange for meals and the occasional night over. He brought a friend over one day who did nothing but talk shit and criticize me the whole time he was here eating my food. And wouldn't you know he was a young traveler punk too. So the complainer won't be coming here anymore but hopefully he can grow up and get some help elsewhere. Even though I kicked him out I let it go because anyone who would do that is causing a lot of problems for themselves already. I'd rather not get sucked into it at all.

On another note, I've heard many people on this board say that travelers are mostly middle class or well off but this really has not been my experience. I've known just as many whose parents were junkies, crack whores etc.--and a lot of times these are the ones who turn into chronic spangers. That doesn't excuse a hostile attitude but I guess it seems like, in the grand scheme of things, the attitude of an annoying panhandler just doesn't matter that much compared to all the other problems in the world. I've spent a lot of time with many who would be classified under the "scumfuck" label--the permanently drunk/violent squatters who don't care about anything and leave a trail of problems behind everywhere they go. And knowing their backgrounds makes me just feel sorry for them. This doesn't mean I will give them my money/attention necessarily but I don't get upset either. Why bother? I've seen enough to know that when you treat others poorly it will come back to you sooner or later.

And as for the sharing of drugs/alcohol instead of necessities, that gets complicated because a lot of times you're dealing with active addictions. At what point are you just furthering someone's problems instead of helping them? I think it really depends on the situation and there aren't really any clear answers. That's why I just feed people and give them medicine. Also, have enough humility to know that you alone will not be able to transform people's deep problems just by helping one time. If they are rude or ungrateful, just don't help them again. simple solution. And *never* help people because you want to be liked. This just makes you an easy target. You've got to be self sufficient enough to move on from other people's drama and not get involved in the first place if it will cause more problems than you can afford to take on.


----------



## stove (Apr 10, 2011)

venusinpisces said:


> I've heard many people on this board say that travelers are mostly middle class or well off


 
Hey I'm legitimately curious, where have you seen that on these boards? I ask because, in my experience, most of the travelers I have encountered domestically have not fit into this mould at all. Certainly it is more common for those whom have made it abroad.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, I can't remember all the places where I've heard that but there's a thread on here called 
"stop pretending to be poor" or something along those lines. And while that was kind of an amusing caricature of "summer campers" it doesn't fit many squatters I've known at all. It doesn't really matter all that much what someone's background is until people start looking down their noses at spangers and regular bums who are probably too crazy to work in the first place. I don't think that, as people who are doing illegal things to begin with, squatters are really in any place to be getting all high and mighty about being a busker. It's one thing to criticize belligerence but regular spanging? I don't get it.


----------



## stove (Apr 10, 2011)

ah. I think the anger is not so much at people whom are spanging, but the attitude that they may come with (hence the "fuck you pay me" joke). I've got no problem with spanging, in it's essence. I do, however, had issues with the people that feel that they are entitled to something simply because they are spanging, and someone else has more than them.

I was curious, and i'll hunt down the thread you point to, because travel *IS* for the rich. Perhaps not necessarily middle-class or whatever, but travel is a luxury, to be sure. In the case of many of the runaways, tramps, street kids and freegan/rainbow/whatever freelovers, it is the luxury of freedom, not money, but it is still a luxury.

Many people aren't so fortunate, and have to button down and bust their backs just to stay alive...


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 10, 2011)

stove said:


> travel *IS* for the rich...


It's easy to say that if you're coming from the perspective of having acquired a four year degree and being able to afford international travel. Merely being in that situation will usually put enough of a barrier in between you and people who really don't have anything that you are never going to know what their situation is to begin with. The reality of the U.S. is that there are pockets of enormous wealth right next to pockets of extreme poverty--anyone who's been to some of the unheated trailer parks in Alabama where everyone over the age of 20 is missing teeth can tell you that much. People like to talk about how hard it is in other countries and I sometimes wonder if that isn't because they don't have to actually deal with the reality of those people's lives. It's all too convenient to be compassionate towards people you will never see or ever have to deal with. You sound like a generous person (maybe too generous) so it may be that a lot of this perspective is coming from bitterness towards people who ripped you off in the past. But don't assume that just because we have a pitifully inadequate welfare state here that people who travel are all rich. If that was true then why would we have problems like gang warfare in the ghettos? Attitudes of entitlement do not = riches.


----------



## Uncle Mom (Apr 10, 2011)

Beegod Santana said:


> And some of you just straight up need to call the WWWHHAAAAMMMMMBULANCE!


 
Um, YOU were the one bitching to begin with.


----------



## stove (Apr 10, 2011)

I can appreciate your assumption that I'm approaching this from a position of wealth and privledge. Rather, I was thinking about the experiences I have been fortunate enough to have in my travels. Why do you assume that I am thinking of situations abroad? I am well aware of the economic disparity within the United States.

Reading your response, I get the distinct feeling that you did not actually read mine...


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 10, 2011)

I've read every word you've written in this thread. This was the quote I was replying to, in addition to the comment about all travelers being rich.


stove said:


> Conditions are a LOT worse in many other places. The fact that we live in a country affluent enough TO waste so much that we can dumpster is a gift beyond which many people can imagine.


 Just because people can eat out of the trash here does not mean everyone is wealthy. As I mentioned on the previous page, Latin American countries typically have a much more developed sense of community and extended family that simply does not exist here. That's why it's socially acceptable for Mexicans to live with their mom well into their 30s. It's not considered to be shameful like it is with white people in the U.S, where many parents toss their kids out the second it's legally permissible. We do have a lot of other benefits that these other countries don't have but my point is that it's not as simple as "Americans are rich! We have everything!" Anyone who thinks that's the way it works just isn't aware of how bad it can get here.


----------



## stove (Apr 10, 2011)

venusinpisces;102906 "Americans are rich! We have everything!" Anyone who thinks that's the way it works just isn't aware of how bad it can get here.[/QUOTE said:


> Ah I was under the impressino that you were responding to my second comment, not my first. I would, however, still argue that your statement above is wrong. Your example of trailer parks in Alabama are a fascinating example: At least they have a trailer.
> 
> I'd love to continue the discussion, but I don't want to tally hijack the thread. Perhaps in another thread or over PMs if you don't want it to be public? I'm fascinated.


----------



## cranberrydavid (Apr 10, 2011)

> because travel *IS* for the rich. Perhaps not necessarily middle-class or whatever, but travel is a luxury, to be sure. In the case of many of the runaways, tramps, street kids and freegan/rainbow/whatever freelovers, it is the luxury of freedom, not money, but it is still a luxury.



I think I get your point, but I don't agree. The right to move when the shit gets too deep is as fundamental as any right. Animals do it and people have done it since the beginning of time. 

It doesn't matter if you're moving from famine or war or the law or family or looking for work or your heart's broken or you just need to see something new. If you need to move you'll find a way, and you'll meet people who understand and will help you if they can. And when they do you gotta say thank you.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 10, 2011)

stove said:


> Ah I was under the impressino that you were responding to my second comment, not my first. I would, however, still argue that your statement above is wrong. Your example of trailer parks in Alabama are a fascinating example: At least they have a trailer.
> 
> I'd love to continue the discussion, but I don't want to tally hijack the thread. Perhaps in another thread or over PMs if you don't want it to be public? I'm fascinated.


I don't really see it as hijacking the thread so I will continue it here. If you want to start another topic then I will respond there as well but that could be challenging as it would require the context of what's already been discussed. Personally, I've hitched through Mexico and, from what I saw, rates of homelessness were very low compared to what you see in the States. This is largely because of the absence of "quality of life" laws which make long term squatting nearly impossible here. Here is an article which confirms this. Learning from Mexico on homelessness In one place I stopped, there were huge encampments where people had built their homes out of car parts and other scrap materials. A lady at one of these took me and my road dog back to stay with her and it seemed relatively unpoliced because there were literally hundreds of such dwellings and they looked to be fairly well established. The trailer parks I was referring to are without utilities so their conditions are comparable to those in Mexican shanty towns. Also, in the U.S., homeless people are constantly being rousted which means you basically can't have any possessions or cooking facilities which is even worse than someone living in a shanty town in some ways. There are more examples I could cite but I'll stop there.


----------



## stove (Apr 10, 2011)

Sigh. Living in a utility-less trailer park here in the states must really suck. I wonder how a Bosnian whom has to go into the forest and cut wood for his family to avoid freezing to death in the winter would feel about that? Considering that he is taking his life into his hands in doing so, due to the profusion of [US-made] landmines distributed around the country? Or the Koreans living around the DMZ? The Vietnamese parents who worry that their children will die from UXO (unexploded ordanance) left over from the Vietnam war 40 years ago, which looks conspicuously like small shiny toys?

My thinking is not purely on the social scale, but on the idea that SURVIVAL, in itself, is difficult. The fact that we, as Americans, regardless of our economic status in this country, have luxuries such as freedom from persecution and access to basic necessities such as clean drinking water and shitty factory-farmed GMO Wally world canned food.

The mexican slums sound rough; when the Federales start raping children and murdering whole villages, I might have a different view of them. Until then, I'll continue to group what you have described with my own experiences squatting in utility-less communities. Yeah, it's rough. I know a few Malians whom would trade their homes for an Alabama trailer park or a mexican shany-town in a heartbeat.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 11, 2011)

stove said:


> Living in a utility-less trailer park here in the states must really suck. I wonder how a Bosnian whom has to go into the forest and cut wood for his family to avoid freezing to death in the winter would feel about that? Considering that he is taking his life into his hands in doing so, due to the profusion of [US-made] landmines distributed around the country? Or the Koreans living around the DMZ? The Vietnamese parents who worry that their children will die from UXO (unexploded ordanance) left over from the Vietnam war 40 years ago, which looks conspicuously like small shiny toys?.
> 
> My thinking is not purely on the social scale, but on the idea that SURVIVAL, in itself, is difficult. The fact that we, as Americans, regardless of our economic status in this country, have luxuries such as freedom from persecution and access to basic necessities such as clean drinking water and shitty factory-farmed GMO Wally world canned food.



That's a good question(or series of them). I think the idea that all white people are racist and wealthy is one that has been useful for elite interests since the more infighting that happens amongst regular people, the less attention is focused on CEOs of companies like the ones you mentioned, which forcefully occupy land that could be used for housing and subsistence farming. To cite one example, the history of indentured servitude in America is every bit as brutal as slavery yet most textbooks minimize or outright deny the fact that servants' families were separated, women were raped and they were routinely beaten and even killed. Maybe if the actual history was taught there would be less racial warfare since people would have a better understanding of how America is entirely based on the economic exploitation of *all* people. We are still very lucky to have certain liberties such as freedom of the press and similar. However, the situation regarding the criminalization of "homelessness" is dismal and there absolutely are people being persecuted as far as that goes.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 11, 2011)

I for one am not of the opinion that most traveler kids are from the upper middle class. I think most come from either major cities with punk scenes, or crappy little towns in the bumfuc lands. 

In any case, whenever someone takes to the road in this country, whether they realize it or not, they're taking part in a tradition and a lifestyle that goes back to before the white man landed. In recent decades there's been more and more attempts by various government entities to eliminate or handicap nomads in this country. The way this is justified to the public is by pointing to examples of travelers / homeless as dirty, violent individuals with no respect for local standards or laws. When you decide to act like a douche in public, you make us all look like douche bags. Lucky for us there is still a need for seasonal migrant workers in this country and the government continues to tolerate us, if not somewhat grudgingly. However, if they ever decide that its time for the travelers to disappear, getting pulled off a train or getting arrested for vagrancy could very quickly get you a lot more than 30 days or a fine. Despite what you may have learned in history class, our government does imprison and execute citizens without trials and they do it often.

If the nomad lifestyle is going to survive in this country then we all need to try our best to represent ourselves as people you'd actually want in your town. Whether it be spanging, busking, flying signs, whatever the fuck, part of what you make is based of skill, but the other part is based off the generosity and kindness of the people around you. When you abuse people's generosity, you're not only being a dick, you're helping endanger my lifestyle as a whole in my eyes,

The "hobo code" thread pretty much says everything else I wanna say at this point.


----------



## AnarchistRon (Apr 11, 2011)

Woah! I really did not expect such a positive reception to this claim. Clearly I misunderstood this forum, or the people do not understand anarchism. 

I should make a few things clear: I am a practicing anarcho-communist, not a traveler. But I do not have to be a traveler to oppose some of the unfounded accusations you have made below. 



> I'm writing this cause I've become fucking disgusted with the state of the traveler scene and feel some things need to be said about traveling in general, so here goes.
> 
> NO ONE OWES YOU ANYTHING!!!! "Fuck you pay me" is supposed to be a joke, not an actual lifestyle choice. I don't care how fucked your parents where, or how many people have a status advantage over you. You are only worth what you've earned. Whenever someone hands you money for sitting on your ass or holding a piece of cardboard, count it as a blessing. Flying signs is not ""work," busking is not "work," work is busting your ass. That $ you make panhandling doesn't belong to anyone, especially not you, you're just blessed to be in possession of it for a short period of time. In some parts of mexico, skilled carpenters make under $1 /hr. The fact that you can get drunk all day sitting on a street corner drinking $5-7 sidewalk slams is a testament to how great this country really is.



Every human being, in a sane, just and righteous society would have the fundamental right to every variable necessary to support life: This would include a sanitary shelter, nutritious food, and clean water. It is not a matter of being "owed" something from someone, it is a matter of understanding the innate value of life and creating the mechanisms sufficient to support that life. Correct me if I am mistaken, but to escape from any context is a result fundamentally of an opposition to the principles present in that context, being applied to the individual in question: Whether to escape from a prison or a city. The enlightened mind recognizes that if submitted to the regimentation of city life, some prick will at all times have authority over our fate; I do not know why the common traveler picks this life style, but if I had the opportunity to leave my current condition, I would depart for that reason, among many others. Furthermore: You should consider studying the few socialist nations in this world who do not have any homeless to drink sidewalk slams. 



> YOU HAVE NO GOD GIVEN RIGHT TO BE A BUM!! In many many countries on this planet the transient life is near impossible. Refusing to work can get you imprisoned or killed all over the world. No matter how low you are in American society, you still have it better than literally millions and millions of people.



There is no god to give anyone a right to anything. The concept of a "right" is a social evolution; a trademark of the continued progression of humanity's standards. With every passing generation we have an ever expanding set of "rights". It is an immense detriment to humanity's progression to identify the flaws in one land with the intention of preventing social advancement in another land. 



> TRAINS ARE NOT FOR TRENDY PUNK KIDS! Train hopping is for people who straight up can not live in normal society. Trains kill, trains are dirty, trains drop you out at sidings in the middle of nowhere, trains take you places you wish you've never been. Just because you've read all the threads on stp doesn't mean you know shit. Its not an easy road, and the last thing the traveler community needs is a bucha kids from the burbs trying to prove how "punk rawk" they are.



That is entirely up to the individual to decide. It should be the duty of a society to preserve a quality life. But upon matters where the boundaries of curiosity and danger blur, society should not infringe but rather provide the opportunity for the few more courageous in the population, to embrace this danger, understanding that in return great adventures and experiences lie ahead. 



> TELL THE TRUTH ABOUT HOW LONG YOU'VE BEEN ON THE ROAD!!! I have 1000x more respect for the kid who'll tell me that they took off from there mom's house a month ago and rode the greyhound then the fake ass punk kid lying about how long they've been traveling and where they've been. Whether you realize it nor not, real travelers see through your bullshit in a second.



Certainly. The fact that anyone would lie about these trivial matters is a reflection of the values of this society, which does place an immense emphasis upon image. 



> GETTING DRUNK IN THE SAME CITY EVERYDAY DOES NOT MAKE YOU A TRAVELER!!! I don't care if you don't have a shopping cart, if you just spange the same places and get drunk in the same city /town /county, you're a fucking homebum. Deal with it.



True.



> SHARE BITCH!! Like I said earlier, that money doesn't belong to you. If you got something for nothing, fucking share it with other people who have nothing. Some of the most generous people I've met where also straight up junkies. Few things piss me off more than someone banking with a sign who then hoard it for themselves as if they earned it legitly. Don't worry, what comes around goes around, I'm living proof.



I doubt this will make anyone share, but agreed.



> CLEAN UP YOUR SHIT!! One of the main reasons towns get harsh on travelers is because of the fucking messes you kids leave. Leaving trash at the spot you where just flying is a HUGE insult to the people who just helped you out.



All right.


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 11, 2011)

AnarchistRon said:


> Every human being, in a sane, just and righteous society would have the fundamental right to every variable necessary to support life: This would include a sanitary shelter, nutritious food, and clean water. It is not a matter of being "owed" something from someone, it is a matter of understanding the innate value of life and creating the mechanisms sufficient to support that life.


Agreed.


----------



## lalt (Apr 12, 2011)

Busking is part work, part begging I say. I have been on the sidewalk and people just see you, me and my buddy play and they might watch for a bit, throw in a dollar and then be on their way. That's when it feels more like begging. When we have people surrounding us asking for songs and singing along then it feels more like a paid gig.. but I would say it's like work because then you are entertaining people and any kind of string isn't very kind to your fingers after hours of playing straight plus your throat can get pretty worn out also trying to be loud enough on a busy street. There are other times when it feels too much like work.. when someone will come up and put in a dollar and request song after song like you owe them hours of entertainment now or like you are some sort of quarter machine. Those are the times that it doesn't feel that great. But how the fuck can I complain.. I was getting paid for doing what I do for free!


----------



## MiztressWinter (Apr 14, 2011)

When I'm on the road, I take care of myself, period. If I fly a sign, I'm appreciative for those that kick down, and I make sure they know that. If I busk, I sing my heart and soul out for those that care to hear, and appreciate what comes of it, even if it isn't much. I don't ask anyone for food, liquor, drugs, etc. If I can't get it on my own, then I just don't get it. Why in the world would I ask another street kid that's in the same boat as me for something? 

As far as sharing goes, I don't mind sharing food if I have it, as long as someone isn't trying to take advantage of me. For ex: I will buy you a sandwich today. But when I go to the store tomorrow, and the day after, please don't follow me expecting the same EVERY day. I applied for foodstamps, you can too. It isn't that hard ya know? It's not that I mind helping people...I don't mind at all. But I DO mind helping people that refuse to help themselves. And I'm sorry....but in general I don't hand out money to people for alcohol or drugs. If you have a habit, you have one because you CHOSE to have one, so ...support your own damn habit! If we're hanging out and I think you're cool and I offer you a beer that's one thing....I'm talking about people that hit me up right after I fly a sign with *i'm so dope sick help me!* or *i'm dt'ng HELLLP*. Dude...did you just see me stand in the hot ass sun on that corner with a sign for the past four hours? You can do the same. 

Good stuff here though. Enjoyed this post.


----------



## Riot (Apr 22, 2011)

Couldn't have been said any better.


----------



## IIIbonesIII (Apr 30, 2011)

squat the planet, a place to continuously remind me how much everyone feels the need to remind everyone else, how much everyone else sucks. sweet


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 30, 2011)

IIIbonesIII said:


> squat the planet, a place to continuously remind me how much everyone feels the need to remind everyone else, how much everyone else sucks. sweet


 
Funny story, I wrote this rant drunk in Shawnee OK a month or so ago for a lack of anything better to do. These types of rants show up occasionally, and I expected that this would get a response or two and fade off into the void. I'm honesty quite surprised at how much attention this threads' gotten. At this point I'd honestly like to see it locked, I was venting out frustrations, not trying to write the "laws of being a traveler" or anything like that. Think of this as an "airing of grievances."


----------



## Rambler (May 9, 2011)

Really stoked on this thread, I was really under the assumption that most rail riders are dicks. Im happy thats not the case, well at least in this thread : ) preach on brotha!


----------



## bip (May 9, 2011)

exactly. sorry but i hate spanging. everyone can do SOMETHING.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 12, 2011)

bip said:


> exactly. sorry but i hate spanging. everyone can do SOMETHING.


 
Actually I'm totally fine with spanging, its all about the attitude you have while doing it.


----------



## Lizzzzz (May 12, 2011)

Rambler said:


> Really stoked on this thread, I was really under the assumption that most rail riders are dicks. Im happy thats not the case, well at least in this thread : ) preach on brotha!



they are. they're just not on this site. get out and figure it out dude. stop sitting at home asking questions. the kids on this site are but a sample of the demographic on the road/rails. there are a lot of rail kids that suck ass, drink hard 24/7, beat the shit out of their dogs, and talk shit on anyone that isn't covered in train grease and patches. seriously though, enough with your lame posts. GTFO and figure it out yourself.


----------



## Lizzzzz (May 12, 2011)

bip said:


> exactly. sorry but i hate spanging. everyone can do SOMETHING.


 
spanging is doing something. it's being direct with your needs, asking someone that has when you have not. instead of sitting there quiet and not getting what you require. someone once told me "if you don't open your mouth, you can't eat". if spanging gets you what you need, then it works.


----------



## MrD (May 12, 2011)

Lizzzzz said:


> spanging is doing something. it's being direct with your needs, asking someone that has when you have not. instead of sitting there quiet and not getting what you require. someone once told me "if you don't open your mouth, you can't eat". if spanging gets you what you need, then it works.


 
>implying you deserve money for just sitting there


----------



## bip (May 12, 2011)

fuck that dude. i may be a traveling homeless person but im not a fucking bum. fuck, man your not quadrapeligic. i fucking hate begging. why would you want to go on the road if you just want to sit in front of places with a sign that says "please help". its like youve traded monotony for monotony. it doesnt make any fucking sense unless you are physically incapable of doing anything else.


----------



## thisisme (Jun 15, 2011)

Beegod Santana said:


> Dameon, I too have made the same distinction between spanging and busking in the past, I also busked before I ever traveled and one point in my life was a professional musician, as in I paid for an apartment, drugs and food with the money I made giging. All I have to say is that no matter how you look at it, busking is still a form of begging, ESPECIALLY if you're expecting to get paid for it. I'm a musician because I love the art of instrumentation and the positive effect I can have on people through the use of that art. When you see me busking its not only because I want money, but because I LOVE playing music and will continue to do so till the day I die. If you find it draining, its because you expected to be rewarded in a monetary way for your efforts and didn't feel you where justly compensated. Busking is like one long audition, that you sometimes get paid for. No one asked you to come out and play, your hoping to prove to people that you are worthy of compensation, your still spanging people, just in a classier way.


 
aside from this i agreed with just about everything youve said. As far as spanging/ busking vs. working goes, it is all distribution and exchange of money whether it be given to you by your boss/workplace or a kind person on the street youre still in the end relying on someone else to give you that cash. Thats the way the system works. On another note, whos to say people who busk arent musicians? thats ridiculous. i dont know anyone who plays music on the streets just to make money without enjoying the art of it. youre sounding a bit pretentious in that regard. whether your playing on a stage in some bar or on a sidewalk, its the same damn thing. One could say youre still busking people, just in a classier way.


----------



## beat_tramp (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah Ive been bitching lately about the dirty kid trend idiocy of actually people convincing themslves that they are superior to others because of how much they look and smell like a butthole.Since when does being a respectable tramp mean that you completely conform to some oxymoronical subculture..Dont get me wrong though I aint prejudice against anyone but that shit has been wearing on my fuckin nerves for a while...I was gonna say something about Beegod Santana being to harsh and promoting too much self-condemnation but alot of these arrogant,ego-maniac butthole smellin motherfuckers actually reall need to hear all that.


----------



## Missy (Jul 25, 2011)

Blah, blah, blah. Busking is kind of work, easy work. Hot tar roofing in July, that is real work. If you think flying a sign and playing music is real work then its pretty clear to me that you have never worked hard in your life.

Growing up in the country even the girls in the family were busting ass at 4:30am daily.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 25, 2011)

busking is not "work," work is busting your ass.

hmmm the rolling stones travel and busk in sold out arenas i guess theyre bums. politicians dont dig ditches either.
seems like someone is a failed musician. is drawing portraits and selling ink drawings and watercolors not work as well? hmm andy warhol was a bum he even got actual bums to do his work for him. failed musicians usually become poets have you tried that? i dont think poetry has been outsourced yet. poets also have the highest rate of suicide per capita. yeah try poetry maybe your poetry will be a shining beacon of hope for all the hardworking unemployed fatties too lazy to clean the 4 wheel lawn ornaments off their lawns.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 25, 2011)

i have a few things to say:
1. "WWOOF" seriously.
2. busking is a job and in my opinion adds character to any place you go, and who doesnt love that?
3. i agree with everything in this post besides the small comment on busking.. which was probably just an unfair and unintentional generalization


----------



## meathook (Jul 25, 2011)

shwillyhaaa said:


> 1. "WWOOF" seriously.


WWOOFing is the shit! i did that last summer and would highly recommend it to anyone who wants to travel for cheap and learn some really valuable skills.


----------



## saje2u (Aug 16, 2011)

I mainly got a problem with a person that appears to obviously need there money more giving it to me rather than some well to do person, dressed well, driving a 40,000$ luxury auto.
Pisses me off when I have to see that - a ethnic mother of 5 with rainbow grocery bags in a smoking 88 honda accord with temp tags gives me her "last ten" and the guy behind her in the mercedes S class laughs at you and speeds off.
Fuck those people!
Makes me wanna murder the rich just for the sport.


----------



## JackieBlue (Sep 4, 2011)

excellent post! as far as spanging and buskin go tho....both take courage and charisma.......who are we to say what that is "worth" as far as "work" value? does a ceo do that much "work" for his millions of billions of dollars?.............bottom line ALWAYS SHARE the proceeds.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 10, 2012)

Beegod Santana said:


> SHARE BITCH!! Like I said earlier, that money doesn't belong to you. If you got something for nothing, fucking share it with other people who have nothing. Some of the most generous people I've met where also straight up junkies. Few things piss me off more than someone banking with a sign who then hoard it for themselves as if they earned it legitly. Don't worry, what comes around goes around, I'm living proof.


 
I agree wholeheartedly with what you are saying except for this^.

I like to share, but I do have limits. I'm not going to continually
share mine with a person who sat around all day drinking, getting
high, being pathetic, fucking oogin' out and expecting a handout
from me when I get in unless they are somehow contributing.
I'm too poor to be running the gravy train and I'm certainly not
anybody's momma.

**Oh, and if anybody disagrees with me, please feel free to PM me 
your address as I would like to hang out with you forfuckingever.


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Jan 10, 2012)

I like being a traveling homebum, oxymoron though it may be. Why just drop into a town or city for two days and take off before you can even know shit about the place or anyone there? I mean there are limits of course you don't wanna kick it around somewhere forever blowing it up but if I get to a place I like I have no problem staying for a few weeks, even a month. It was so hard to pry me away from Ashland because I fell in love with the town and the kids so fuckin much!! For me the joy of traveling is experiencing shitloads of different places and getting drunk with as many down ass kids as I possibly can. I strongly disagree with the busking comment me and a lot of my friends are buskers and that shit takes balls, and some degree of talent. I fly signs and in my opinion its not like blasphemously immoral like youre making it out to be. Nobody's being forced to give you anything, an individual can decide whether not they want to kick you down or tell you to fuck off its all free will. But yes it should always be approached with graciousness and humility. I agree with being honest about how long you've traveled, its not like we cant tell who's full of shit anyway =P But some motherfuckers do rip on new kids call them oogles and shit I'm not really for that. Why judge someone by how long theyve been traveling if they're down individuals? Sharing, yes, has limits. I will always get someone well if they need it but I'm not gonna get random people drunk with whatever money's in my pocket all the time, hell no. I've been honest of my opinions as a fellow traveler, I hope I'm not gonna attract a lot of hate from my post lol. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 10, 2012)

Spanging and busking are immensely different, I dont understand how so many people are putting them into the same category here. Entertainment has been a demand of people for a hell of a long time, and busking is providing entertainment, culture, life to a city... Burn out beggars are not. At least not a positive cool culture that people can appreciate. I totally agree that people dont owe you shit, but busking is a job, for sure. Begging can be fun, but your are not contributing anything.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 10, 2012)

iRamau5 said:


> sounding kind of elitist there brother bear.


if you met me you would think the opposite. im not one of those elitist assholes.


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 24, 2012)

When I play guitar for days on end and my callouses bust open with blood dripping down my arm its because I busted my ass. I was fortunate enough to learn how to read sheet music, and I've spent plenty of time and thought into what I'm learning. It certainly _feels _like work to me. I'm working my mind, my hands, my soul. After starving for days, hungover and tired with kinks in your back, its takes a lot to get that smile on your face and sing Here Comes The Sun or some other upbeat tune loud enough to be heard over everything for hours and hours. Then someone yells "get a job you bum!", then the cops roll you, and the majority of the populace pretends you're invisible because you're a grimy squatter. And the fucked up part is that the people who crack spange end up making MORE right in front of you just because they're getting in everyone's face. And through all of that you still have to try to make it sound happy and good for a long time so you actually get something at the end of the day. Its NOT easy.


----------



## travelin (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey, I'm one of those persons in the older car that hands a buck out the window.

Always on the lookout for traveling people.

People I see on the same intersection in a city _every day_ do not get the same consideration from me.

Deming new mexico. i had to go to walmart to have money wired to me after a disasterous blowout that caused a shitload of damage on my new (to me) motorhome.

I was taking it to phoenix from where i bought it in Texas. wife and i both had jobs and this was a weekend fly-to-houston-and-instantly-hellbound-for-phoenix type of affair.

Group of kids with signs saying things like, "traveling and broke" "need gas money please". there seemed to be about six of them in walmart parking lot. a couple of them had a guitar out and were playing and singing. im not sure but i think i identified an old ford van they were traveling in.

They were cheerful and upbeat and they got a little piece of the money i had just borrowed and had sent to me.

I dont owe you anything, least of all the money in my pocket.

I choose to give others money, gear, food because I want to, not because I owe anyone anything.

Thought id put in a blurb from the other side of the sign.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow... this thread's still going. After almost a year after writing this, I still feel pretty much the same. When you live a lifestyle that's dependent on the kindness of others (spanging, busking, whatever the fuck) a little respect and humility go a long way. I love how my suggestion that you should spread the love a little when lady luck shines on you got such a reaction outta so many people. At no point did I say give it all away or give it to people you hate. I just said spread the wealth a little, sheesh.


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 27, 2012)

I was commenting on your ideas of busking/spanging. My job ends next week, and while I've had it I always kicked down what I can, even if I know its just a homebum trying to get their drink on. But I've got to tell ya, a lot of the people kicking down those bills aren't really doing much either. They're sitting in offices in front of computers, playing solitaire and checking out forums(ahem), and generally not using their full physical potential. I mean just look around! Half of these people are fat, sluggish yuppies. I've got to say road life is way more taxing, it in itself is harder work than anything these people will experience with their AC/heaters, televisions and SUVs. I'd like to think some know it, and those are generally the ones who give. The ones who don't or the ones who give you shit are the ones that are pissed off at their own meaningless existence. Busking/spanging is way harder than what I'm doing now, but I feel like its more rewarding. Well, at least busking is. Sure it pays less, but its never been about the money. Like a friend of mine says, money is just a stupid peice of paper that gets in the way of what I want


----------



## tyler harmon (Feb 1, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> As for countries like Mexico where you don't see as much homelessness, that doesn't mean that people in the US have it so easy that everything is just handed to them. I think the average life span for homeless (not "summer camping") women in this country is about 35? I heard that statistic somewhere and it seems about right just based on the sheer number of my friends who've passed away/gotten cancers/Hep C/whatever else in their 20s and early 30s. Part of the implication in this rant seems to be that if you're asking for money here it's because you're either lazy or so unethical that you just don't want to work. Well, in some ways people in Mexico actually have it easier because their concept of extended family is so strong that most wouldn't even think about letting a relative sleep on the streets. .



we could start with me for example. i was kicked out on the streets when i was ten. i was a homebum till i was 17. then i saw a group of travelers come through and i was like HEY! this has got to be better than being a homebum and not doing nothing. i asked to join them and i got denied. the second set of travelers that came through that i saw said we'll teach you, but theres no promises we won't teach you how to live and survive like this and leave you in the middle of no-where. and thats what they did. but i'm, greatful for that. try getting a job with no GED, high school diploma, ID, or birth certificate. its damn impossible. so then started my travels. this is my story and this is why i do what i do.

i remain respectful though. and i actually REFUSE to get drunk while flying a sign or spanging.


----------



## Dead horse (Feb 1, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 1, 2012)

Dead horse said:


> Good stuff


spangeing is boaring id rather swing some hammers.... murdering a grisly bear with your bare hands, now thats a rough job.


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

Beegod Santana said:


> I'm writing this cause I've become fucking disgusted with the state of the traveler scene and feel some things need to be said about traveling in general, so here goes.
> 
> NO ONE OWES YOU ANYTHING!!!! "Fuck you pay me" is supposed to be a joke, not an actual lifestyle choice. I don't care how fucked your parents where, or how many people have a status advantage over you. You are only worth what you've earned. Whenever someone hands you money for sitting on your ass or holding a piece of cardboard, count it as a blessing. Flying signs is not ""work," busking is not "work," work is busting your ass. That $ you make panhandling doesn't belong to anyone, especially not you, you're just blessed to be in possession of it for a short period of time. In some parts of mexico, skilled carpenters make under $1 /hr. The fact that you can get drunk all day sitting on a street corner drinking $5-7 sidewalk slams is a testament to how great this country really is.
> 
> ...


 



im new to the seane and i agree 110% and ive done my research on my own for the most part b4 headin out on my first trip so i kinda have somesort of idea of what to expect and shit but what i dont get is how some of us can get to a point in their life that they jus say "fuck it and fuck you, you owe me" life aint that way its give and recive and the accassional take but only when nessary. were all out there tryin to make it and im not sayin things blindly i have a past and it anit a pretty past by no meens (ive been to hell, lived on the streets THE WRONG WAY, in the ditch bleedin, ect.and worse and im lucky to be alive) so i feel the best way to live is free and to help out the others in need aswell EVEN IF YOU DONT HAVE MUCH TO SHARE i guess what im tryin to say is we our one gaint fam so we should act like one and not like a bunch of loners that really dont give a shit.


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Mar 4, 2012)

Yay! I am glad someone put this out there. As a reformed asshole loser I see the shit I used to do in kids now and it makes me sick...some things come with age or experience. And it is always nice to see that there are other travelers out there who work to support their traveling as well. This has been my method for some time now and I prefer it to constantly having to stand on the corner with a fucking sign.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 4, 2012)

tyler harmon said:


> i remain respectful though. and i actually REFUSE to get drunk while flying a sign or spanging.


 
^people have been screwing up the whole panhandling deal by being visibly drunk during their "work hours".

I know a popular offramp where homebums fly a sign. The offramp is circular and leads to a busy street with a traffic light. Well this circular offramp encircles a tree where homebums who are waiting their turn to fly cardboard wait (and drink their beers). These drinking homebums are also in plain view of those who are in a position to offer them a "kick". Might as well fly a sign telling people about what kind of beverage you are short on rather than tell people that you are a homeless, helpless, pos who needs to eat and then drink in front of them. Fucking OOOOOOOGS!


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 4, 2012)

this is why i travel and remain by my self.


----------



## A2low240 (Mar 5, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> this is why i travel and remain by my self.


Exactly.


----------



## bytheway (Mar 22, 2012)

As somebody who has put up travelers near a jump point for over seven years, I have had it with getting taken advantage of, being manipulated, having shit stolen, broken, left a mess and dirty needles left lying around. For years we met great people, shared our stuff with them (and we don't have a lot) and had positive experiences, but the last few batches of folks that have come through have treated us like shit and our kindness like we owed it to them. We know there are good folks out there who want to live this life of adventure and we want them to come through and share their stories and their lives with us, but the shit-heads need to stop being the norm for us to want to do this anymore.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 22, 2012)

bytheway said:


> As somebody who has put up travelers near a jump point for over seven years, I have had it with getting taken advantage of, being manipulated, having shit stolen, broken, left a mess and dirty needles left lying around. For years we met great people, shared our stuff with them (and we don't have a lot) and had positive experiences, but the last few batches of folks that have come through have treated us like shit and our kindness like we owed it to them. We know there are good folks out there who want to live this life of adventure and we want them to come through and share their stories and their lives with us, but the shit-heads need to stop being the norm for us to want to do this anymore.


 
agreed. overall as a community we need to start making it clear that being a wasteoid/drunk/junkie isn't cool and we won't tolerate them. maybe we can make this movement of shitty kids die out. i certainly hope so.


----------



## wizehop (Mar 22, 2012)

This is all great,

The shity thing is that most riders don't come online to read stuff like this. Of all the good folks I know and have ridden with over the years I am the only one who comes on forums ext.(okay actually a couple do, but even then rarely).
Although I think this is where mentor-ship and actively playing a part in who comes up in the ranks is key.

Its almost like you need to be posting this shit on grainer porches or something.To be honest though the only real runts Ive ever had to deal with have been online. But I try to avoid large groups these days, just want my peace and quiet.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck it, I retire.


----------



## Earth (Apr 18, 2012)

This is by far the best thread I have read yet, which the initial post really nailed solid.
Some real good points made, especially the one where many riders are not on line, because they are not on line.
The folks I know out here living in the wild have no internet, because that would go against their living in the wild.

I mentioned from time to time since I've been on this forum how initially we (when I was still with my woman) were in a situation which could have - actually should have - allowed us to provide lodging for travelers (in her case), and a place for touring bands to get some live 16 track time (in my case) since we had two houses side by side for about a year.
But this never came to be, partially because I was not digging the idea of having her (*for a month, it was our) place get destroyed (since I hooked her up with the homestead to begin with) and the notion of (again) recording acts that can't get it together turned me off to that idea as well...

Unfortunately, the whole thing's become super trendy, which ruins it for everyone.
Anyone here remember the tail end of the first wave hardcore scene cira 1982, 1983??
Once it blew up and the people we hated suddenly turned skinhead, we all got the fuck out. 
Same thing's happening within the traveling community....

Count me out.


----------



## ipoPua (Apr 18, 2012)

i haven't been on the road myself quite yet(19 days!!) but of the few travellers ive met it was pretty much half and half re: douchebags/good kids ratio. i'm no doosh personally and i wouldnt wanna hang out with anyone who is. i just wanna see beautiful things and relax, i don't wanna riot or get trashed(usually). i dunno i guess this response is pointless but i'm just trying to say dont give up faith in the youth, there's pricks in every generation.


----------



## Keno Star (Apr 18, 2012)

Those who do not weep, do not see.


----------



## gigglzzzz (May 4, 2012)

i completly aggree with that. its so true, and i fucking hate all the kids that sit on there ass drinking all day, and being a bitch to everyone. not only does it give the ones who actually care and who arent just fuck faces a bad name, but it is fucking anoying. i travled with a few of them, and they got no where, and there life was pathetic. i ditched them, cause too much bad carma was around them, and i wasnt about to get mixed in with it


----------



## gigglzzzz (May 4, 2012)

ipoPua said:


> i haven't been on the road myself quite yet(19 days!!) but of the few travellers ive met it was pretty much half and half re: douchebags/good kids ratio. i'm no doosh personally and i wouldnt wanna hang out with anyone who is. i just wanna see beautiful things and relax, i don't wanna riot or get trashed(usually). i dunno i guess this response is pointless but i'm just trying to say dont give up faith in the youth, there's pricks in every generation.


aggreed. i got extremly depressed when i first hit the road, seeing all the kids who dont give a shit and are just pricks, cause it made it seem that there really isnt any potential in the nomads life other than what you can do by yourself at a house.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 4, 2012)

[medio]656[/medio]

pretty much says it all, since the "crusty traveler kid" scene has largely become a joke. have faith though, there are still plenty of good travelers around!


----------



## NMNM (May 4, 2012)

Matt Derrick said:


> [medio]656[/medio]
> 
> pretty much says it all, since the "crusty traveler kid" scene has largely become a joke. have faith though, there are still plenty of good travelers around!


HA!


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm trying to get back into the traveling life. As a former drunken junkie idiot I have a big desire to do it all over again and enjoy the life while respecting myself an others. I really need to establish some new contacts on here so I don't find myself back in the rut of riding from city to city and getting stuck due to being fcked up and acting like a fool. Thanks for this post


----------



## Diablero (Aug 2, 2012)

Something has largely gone horribly wrong in the last few years...

The crusty kid scene has likely gone the way of the original skateboarding scene ie pre-commercial vs post-commercial and mainstream...

In the last year to two years every crusty kid I've come across has been a total disrespectful little fuck, trashing shit, fucking up the local scene for all travelers, etc a long list of shit. Because of asinine crusty kids, most dumpsters now are locked, have bleach poured on the items inside and most places have installed cameras [some have 3 cameras trained on the dumpsters] and this is in addition to the locked fences [some are even barbed wire where law permits]. Prior to crusty kids coming in and fucking shit up, none of this was like this. You could go and dive and no one really care and now if you're anywhere near a dumpster for any reason the cops get called because too many people have dumpster dived and trashed the lots and even the building with garbage.

The fences went up and the locks on the fences and they hopped the fences in broad daylight, cut locks at night and continued to make messes and trash lots and buildings while being loud obnoxious dicks.

They locked the dumpster [which meant many places had to buy newer dumpsters] and the same shit continued so now cameras and bleached items are the norm.

In addition to this, the bridges have very tall and barbed wire fences all around because of too much trashing [it was getting pretty brutal] and too much vandalism of the bridges, so those spots are gone, which unfortunately went along with many of the public fishing areas for the same reasons.

Sleeping in parks used to be ignored as long as you kept it at night and out of sight. If a cop found you, they ask a question or two and leave you alone for the night. Now because many homebums were rolled for their stuff or stupid reasons along with some people getting harassed and mugged, now you get arrested for vagrancy,disorderly and other various laws and ordinances if you get caught sleeping or even walking in the parks after hours. Now it just got worse recently cuz some crust kid stabbed an elderly man when he was tweaking out bad.

I used to be able to walk the tracks to take shortcuts to and from various areas while avoiding massive foot traffic as well as many spots to wait for trains. Now since crust kids have fucked shit up in various ways, you get arrested for trespassing [since legally the tracks are considered railroad property] if a cop sees you. They've also cleared all the brush and trees from the sides of the tracks and near yards leaving little cover.

I can thoroughly say ignorant crust kids have fucked up a good thing even just locally.

Trying to jump on a train moving quite quickly and then getting thrown under the train and getting maimed or killed is also what spurred a lot of the RR changes that have been made.

In just under 2 years time, the whole scene around here has been severely compromised.

What also pisses me off is the attitude problem a lot of the ones I've come across have.

You try to chat them up and see what's going on, if they need anything or need info or etc before kicking anything down and they mouth off and act obnoxious. So it's like whatever, fuck you too. I try to kick down what I can if people are being decent. I share what I can when I can but only if people aren't being dicks.

They sit downtown and just heckle the fuck out of passerbys left and right because they didn't make shit the first 20 minutes. Half the time this happens they're not even flying signs they're just shouting at people for money while insulting every person they feel needs to be insulted. Half of the time they're wasted while doing this.

I've also often seen them fly signs, get what the signs ask for then throw shit back at people and tell them to fuck off and demand money or something else the sign didn't specify or they didn't originally ask for.

It's just gotten ridiculous, period.


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 2, 2012)

Glad I found STP so when I get fully immersed again, I can hopefully cross paths with you decent folks on here. Thanks!


----------



## fenriswolf (Aug 16, 2012)

NUFF SAID!!


----------



## TanMan (Aug 20, 2012)

I really enjoyed this post. As a kid who's gonna be hitting the rails and whatnot soon, thinking about how I'm going to be making money and assessing and re-assessing my street smarts(?) it's good to hear stuff like this so I start right and stay grounded. I'll definitely remember these.


----------



## NihilisticNihilist (Feb 18, 2013)

That was great, I *really* agree with everything you said. Being an asshole to people never did anybody any good, sharing a little alcohol and a cigarette here and there will come back to you on karma and people will remember it.


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 19, 2013)

daveycrockett said:


> this is why i travel and remain by my self.


this is still why i travel and remain by myself


----------



## nati (Jun 8, 2013)

a good example of this bullshit i was in tucson arizona on 4th ave and i usually travel alone for these exact reasons so theres a group of kids and there just yelling at people telling them to give them money completley disrespectful anyways one of the kids goes hey man you wanna give me a dollar right to some guy and doing exactly what i would have done he said fuck off then i said man nobodys going to give u a dollar doin that shit man i said watch how its done lol i proceed to a trashcan a couple feet away from me outside mr headies bar and grill i get in the trashcan and hide a black dude walks up and light his ciggarette i jump out of the trash can and say spare change for white trash?he laughed his ass off and gave me twentey bux i thanked him sincerely bcuz i was hungry and quite thirsty i said see? and went on my way


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2013)

I dunno which is more likely to have actually occurred; you seeing a black dude in Tuscon, or him giving you 20 bux. :O

PS-Water is FREE!


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 9, 2013)

MFB said:


> I dunno which is more likely to have actually occurred."
> 
> Happens all the time bro, and in Tuscon the water ain't always free.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 9, 2013)

not to beat a dead horse or anything but...

" SHARE BITCH!! Like I said earlier, that money doesn't belong to you. If you got something for nothing, fucking share it with other people who have nothing. Some of the most generous people I've met where also straight up junkies. Few things piss me off more than someone banking with a sign who then hoard it for themselves as if they earned it legitly. Don't worry, what comes around goes around, I'm living proof."

When I say that $ doesn't belong to you, it really doesn't. It belongs to the local economy of the kindness of the residents of the place you're passing through. Hoarding it and spending it all on 4loco and bali shag for yourself is just the same thing jem dealers do to Africa. Stealing a local economy's resources and giving it all to a foreign corporation.


----------



## CXR1037 (Jun 9, 2013)

Beegod Santana said:


> not to beat a dead horse or anything but...
> 
> " SHARE BITCH!! Like I said earlier, that money doesn't belong to you. If you got something for nothing, fucking share it with other people who have nothing. Some of the most generous people I've met where also straight up junkies. Few things piss me off more than someone banking with a sign who then hoard it for themselves as if they earned it legitly. Don't worry, what comes around goes around, I'm living proof."
> 
> When I say that $ doesn't belong to you, it really doesn't. It belongs to the local economy of the kindness of the residents of the place you're passing through. Hoarding it and spending it all on 4loco and bali shag for yourself is just the same thing jem dealers do to Africa. Stealing a local economy's resources and giving it all to a foreign corporation.


 

If you want to be an economically conscious drunk punk train rider, spend your spange money at local breweries. Most do growler fills.

cxR - And after you're done with it, you have a nice glass bottle!


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for that.


----------



## MFB (Jul 17, 2013)

More a comment on how few black ppl there seems to be in Tuscon rather than on ppls generosity. 

And water is alwaaaays free! I'm always surprised on how NO road kids travel with some sort of water purification system. The Sawyer Squeeze is dope shit. It's 3 oz, and fits on most any water bottle. I've filtered water from some murkey-ass looking lil rivers and never got sick, and its good foreverrrrrr; 1 million gallons of water without a filter change.
The filter itself is easily razor-fingered out of your local sporting store.


----------



## professorjpj (Oct 8, 2014)

theare said:


> This is very interesting and I agree that nobody owes me shit because of my circumstances and decisions and the thing I hate most is when I see other travelers being fucking dicks and acting like cunt rags to yuppies because they won't give them money or just because they're yuppies. The latter honestly pisses me off more.


 HAHA!! I DESPISE YUPPIES!! I mean REALLY! However, I also despise bums too!! But remember, being homeless is not the same thing as being a bum!!


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 14, 2014)

This thread is awesome, since I started traveling again, the great places I used to chill last year are turning into crap because of tweeker-ass homebums. Really makes me sad =(.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Since I have left Seattle I am amazed I actually didnt see anyone spanging. I am sure it happens but it might just be winter too lol.I am burnt on the whole laying around drunk in public cussing people for not kicking down trash the area fuck heads I had been seeing in Seattle.There is a place in Seattle that lets the crustolas hang out front and sit inside.It sickened me to come around the corner from where I lived and see a half eaten loaf of perfectly good bread laying in the gutter and trash all over in front of this place.I would take time and get a broom and clean that shit up and get asked why the fuk ya doing that.Simple answer was respect.Seriously wtf.I did some Portland back in the day and if someone had acted like that it woulda been a hit the road and leave this city kinda thing.I guess times have changed.And not for the better


----------



## beat_tramp (Feb 16, 2015)

Ppl in this country are really getting sick of travel- bums on the wasteoid trip wich is why we need more dharma bums on the more-moral-and-intelligent-than-you-fascist-normies trip but thats just not at all always the reality.


----------



## Art101 (Feb 16, 2015)

The whole wasteoid trip is so tired and clique.Heres a novel idea. Tell those dimbulbs that is cool and yuppie not to bath, litter, pass out and piss your self in public,and hop trains.Maybe this will help separate the wheat from the asschaff.


----------



## hobopoe (Feb 23, 2015)

Ghostbo, I like that idea. Probably would work around here.


----------



## NomadicHobo (Aug 5, 2015)

shared on facebook. hope u dont mind..


----------



## JanKrusz (Nov 29, 2017)

Art101 said:


> The whole wasteoid trip is so tired and clique.Heres a novel idea. Tell those dimbulbs that is cool and yuppie not to bath, litter, pass out and piss your self in public,and hop trains.Maybe this will help separate the wheat from the asschaff.



Haha it always works ! Same with "tru punk" kids . Try telling them that drinking in public is yuppie and everybody can do it . Just try.


----------

